# Frederick William McKechnie Redmond 1982



## annaredmond (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi

My name is Anna Redmond, I am researching for a book about my dad *Frederick William McKechnie Redmond* and what he was doing at the time I was born in *February, 1982*.

So far I know that he was working as a Marine Engineer for *Panocean Anco* on a ship in dry-dock in *Yokahama, Japan*.

If you know anything about Dad or what ship was in dry-dock at that time please let me know, especially if you knew him or worked with him personally (or know someone who did). 

Thanks, 

Anna


----------

